# Yamaha KX88



## jneebz (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi - 

I'm in the market for an 88-key MIDI controller keyboard and have come across a mint condition *Yamaha KX88* for a reasonable price. I realize it's an old school board, but I'm really just looking for an inexpensive solution to have a full weighted 88 key controller.

I'm not a MIDI expert...so does it matter that this board uses MIDI version 1.0 protocols if I want to use it in a modern DAW setup with Cubase 7.5 (OSX 10.8)? I did see that there is an updated Yamaha MIDI driver available...so connectivity shouldn't be an issue.

Thanks for any insights or thoughts...
-Jamie


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 8, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yahama-KX-88-Midi-Controller-Wooden-Keys-w-Rare-Breath-Controller-Case-/291050733800?pt=Keyboards_MIDI&hash=item43c3f9c0e8 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yahama-KX-88-Mi ... 43c3f9c0e8)


----------



## AC986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Make sure the key bed is not faulty. If the key bed (under the keys are knocking or making any noise) that will be expensive to fix, especially with transport costs added.

Watch out for "As is" at the end of a description if applicable. 

If the midi implementation is good to go for Cubase and the KX88 is in great condition I wouldn't think twice about getting it. Needs to be good though. A lot of players think the more modern the keyboard is, the better it is compared to old models. That is definitely not necessarily the case. Almost a parallel can be drawn against some old keyboards and old guitars like Gibsons and Fenders.

KX88s were mostly, if not all, made in Japan and weigh a ton. Built to last.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughts...great point about the key bed...definitely at the top of my checklist too. The more I read about this board (even reviews in the past 5 years) the more excited I get. Seems like it was a little ahead of its time.

I think I'm looking at a great deal. $300, and the thing has sat in a closet unused for years. The seller is just 30 minutes from my house, so no shipping hassles/risks either.

Gonna go look at it Friday, and if the key bed is solid, probably go for it.

-J


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes the action would be the first and last thing to go on that era of Yamaha gear.
I came back from Japan with a KX88, QX-1 and a TX816. They lasted me for over 20 years and my gear was used and dropped by every luggage carrier imaginable.

The action on that was excellent and probably the closest I ever had to a real Piano.

It would also be the only reason to buy that as it's MIDI is quite basic, which personally I liked as the QX-1 didn't have active sensing filters.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 9, 2014)

Picked it up tonight..it's in great condition. Cracked the case and couldn't believe how clean it was. It's really intended as a stop-gap solution, but heck, as long as it works and feels right...who knows? 

-J


----------



## AC986 (Jan 10, 2014)

Great. The KX88 was really built for the TX816 which was effectively 8 rack mounted DX7s. With an expression pedal that you could use to fade in and out some the TX816 sounds it was really, really good in a live situation.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 10, 2014)

As long as you had a roadie moving that sucker...holy schnike it's a TANK.  

-Jamie


----------



## kdm (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had my KX88 since '89 or so (I was really young when I got it, ahem  - my first 88-key weighted keyboard. And it's still my main controller - sitting at the front of my desk, supporting fader controllers, mice, etc. It's a little sluggish in response compared to the bounce of a good acoustic grand, but compared to everything else, it's still one of the best.

There are other decent 88 key boards, but none that will outlast this thing. Just add a midi control surface/fader module and set it on top for faders, knobs, programming. Then you won't have to worry about figuring out hex code to program the KX88 (though it really isn't hard). Works just fine with any DAW. Midi hasn't been updated in decades, so no compatibility problems there.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 10, 2014)

The KX88 is an excellent controller. That's not a stopgap, it's a great find.

MIDI 1.0 is MIDI - you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 10, 2014)

I was so sad when mine died - I would easily pay that for a working KX88.

Great find!


----------



## jneebz (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, great! I rarely find "good finds." :wink: Thanks for all the thoughts, fellas.

-Jamie


----------

